# I can't seem to get my iPhone 5 and mt computer to synch properly



## davidbeswick (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a Dell XPS8500 (i7, Win10Pro, 12 gb Ram) that recently suffered a HD crash and with the help of Tech Support Forum, this amateur was able to replace it and load all my stuff on the new HD. I am having an iTunes issue and could use some advice:

I have an iPhone 5 32 gb with approximately 1500 songs on it. It was synced perfectly with the old HD but I'm having a problem here. It will not sync my playlists.

I have completely uninstalled iTunes three times and each time I restored it from my iPhone, signed in with my Apple ID. It downloaded all my purchased stuff but it will not sync my playlists.

On the Music Symbol tab at the top-left, I can click on My Music and get all of the recordings I have on my phone. Thing is, if I click the next tab, which is Playlists, I get the same result as the My Music tab. All of my music is just there.

In the left side panel where it shows my iPhone, I can see the playlists in the phone dropdown but they do not appear under the Playlist heading.

Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?

Thank You in Advance.


----------

